# Gay Friendly Cities in NZ



## mficht94

Hello! I am a writer and scuba instructor considering a move in a year or so to NZ. I have done quite a bit research about the topic, but I am curious to other opinions on gay friendly cities in NZ. I am looking for a place with a good gay culture and fairly easy to meet other young gay men. Does anyone have any insight or suggestions? Places to research or look into a bit more? Thank you very much for any advice/answers!


----------



## inhamilton

There are young gay people in every city  Auckland is the biggest city, so has the most gay people. Generally, everywhere is fairly gay friendly. NZ recently passed a law legalising gay marriage with hardly any fanfare. It's really not a big deal, although, like everywhere you'll find the odd ******* ...

Here's a resource for you to check out
http://www.gaynz.com/

The two cities I would consider for gay culture would be Auckland and Wellington.


----------



## inhamilton

inhamilton said:


> The two cities I would consider for gay culture would be Auckland and Wellington.


As far as Hamilton, and most smaller cities is concerned, there really isn't a 'gay' culture, as far as I can make out. Gay people just seem to blend in with the rest of society ... although I'm not really sure what gay culture means.


----------



## Kimbella

mficht94 said:


> Hello! I am a writer and scuba instructor considering a move in a year or so to NZ. I have done quite a bit research about the topic, but I am curious to other opinions on gay friendly cities in NZ. I am looking for a place with a good gay culture and fairly easy to meet other young gay men. Does anyone have any insight or suggestions? Places to research or look into a bit more? Thank you very much for any advice/answers!


In general, I'd say the larger the city, the larger the prospect of a gay community to welcome you. Gay culture here is not as obvious as it is in the US, mostly because the culture here is substantially more reserved than American culture. That said, if you google "gay friendly" or something similar along with the names of the larger cities: Wellington, Auckland, Christchurch, Hamilton, etc., you should get some hits to help you figure out what area suits you best. You can also check out the website-- gaynz.com to see if there is helpful information there as well. 

cheers and good luck!


----------



## Coachgirl

Hi there
Christchurch and Wellington are both very gay friendly. There is a good social circle in both areas and regular events for the LGBT communities.


----------

